# Your FAVORITE "BUDGET" ISOMS???



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

By "budget" priced for Cubans I guess I'm referring to sticks that you can pick up for 5-6 bucks or less. I realize that "budget" is a relative term.

Right now my current fave are Por Larranaga Petit Coronas (PLPC's). This is followed very closely by Partagas Shorts. I have Club Stogie to thank for trying these 2 amazing smokes. I read so many positive reviews on these 2 smokes that I ordered a 50 cab of each before even "test-driving" either of them.

Curious to hear other peoples recommendations...and perhaps finding a couple of new "budget" sticks to try!


----------



## Swarth (Sep 29, 2006)

Monte #4 come close and you can get them in the $6 range.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Galapogos


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

$5-$6.... Hmmm..... so thats $125-$150/25....
Cuaba Divinos


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Fonseca Cadets
RASCC
Trinidad Reyes
Party Shorts


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Galapogos


If we're talking ISOM's then :tpd:

If we're talking cubans, this one has always seemed pretty cheap to me.....


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Por Larranga Panatella
JLPs
Partagas Shorts


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

drdice said:


> By "budget" priced for Cubans I guess I'm referring to sticks that you can pick up for 5-6 bucks or less. I realize that "budget" is a relative term.
> 
> Right now my current fave are Por Larranaga Petit Coronas (PLPC's). This is followed very closely by Partagas Shorts. I have Club Stogie to thank for trying these 2 amazing smokes. I read so many positive reviews on these 2 smokes that I ordered a 50 cab of each before even "test-driving" either of them.
> 
> Curious to hear other peoples recommendations...and perhaps finding a couple of new "budget" sticks to try!


My Favorite "Budget" stick is the Coronitas In Cedro by Romeo & Julieta. It is a wonderful cigar that has a beautiful flavor. It is not complex, but it is smooth and pure pleasure to smoke.

ATL


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

my favs;

party short
boli pc

for a real cheap but good smoke grap some piedra's.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

When you said budget, I started thinking LSD and Fonseca. PC's and Shorts are at the point that veers away from "budget" for me.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Por Larranga Panatella
JLPs
Even H Upmann Corona Majors if they're on sale.:tu


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

SCdLH EP
LSdL Brevas


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I would consider prices this way (standard pricing, not on sale, not vintage):

under $90 : Budget.
$90-$140 : Value.
$140-$190 : Average.
$200-$310 : Premium. 
above $310: Super Premium.

So my favorite Budget smokes are:
Fonseca KDT Cadettes. Thats it. I think these are the only ones that benefit from aging and are great cigars.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Partagas Petit Coronas Especiales**
**Romeo y Julietta Sport Largos** 
**Jose La Piedra Cazadores** 
**San Cristobal el Principe**
Partagas Shorts 
**Rafael Gonzales Panetelas Extra*


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

boliv's nothing else matters.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Regular production, currently available cigars I consider good budget smokes (under $100):

Quintero (especially Londres Extra)
Fonseca KDT and Delicias
Jose L. Piedra (especially Conservas)
Partagas Mille Fleurs
PL Panetelas


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

for the price you can't beat a KDT cadete


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Partagas Petit Coronas Especiales (keep these a secret  )
PLPC


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

If I had *up to* $100, I'd go for the KDT or Party MF, depending on my mood. If I'm really looking to save money, then my answer is easy: what ever is on sale!  Seriously, though, the JLP Cremas haven't let me down. Now if we're talking aged stock, then I'd have some different suggestions.... 

:ss


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

BP22 said:


> Partagas Petit Coronas Especiales (keep these a secret  )


:tpd: 
PL Panatellas
JP Cremas
Fonseca KTD
RyJ Corninitas en Cedro


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> If we're talking ISOM's then :tpd:
> 
> If we're talking cubans, this one has always seemed pretty cheap to me.....


He's cheap AND greedy.


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

MC #5
SCdlH EP
Trinidad Reyes


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

PLP's

Partagas Mill Fleur 

Fonseca Cadets 

Flor Del Cano 

RASC

All great!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Galapogos


:r 
I personally prefer the keys.
Much closer.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Blueface said:


> :r
> I personally prefer the keys.
> Much closer.


He said "budget"...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> He said "budget"...


Crap.
Missed that point.
How about if you stay in tent in the keys?
That would qualify as budget.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Crap.
> Missed that point.
> How about if you stay in tent in the keys?
> That would qualify as budget.


Maybe a yurt, not a tent.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Maybe a yurt, not a tent.


How about Aruba?
They have some pretty good deals lately.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Blueface said:


> How about Aruba?
> They have some pretty good deals lately.


I know an Aruban. He has no sense of humor, so that is out...


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> He said "budget"...


Like Boc........

um... nevermind


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Partagas Chicos....no contest.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

PL Panetelas


----------



## cohibaguy (Feb 22, 2006)

RASCC definitely


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

My favorite is Ricky Ricardo on I Love Lucy reruns. Those shows are free on TV...so I guess that qualifies as cheap cubans. :ss


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

If you're looking for cheap Cubans, Carlos is a cheap date. He gets giggly after a half of Guinness. 

Don't know much about "ISOMs" though.


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

Any thoughts about the Diplo #5?? Looks cheap... er affordable, and the reviews are good. 

Thumbs up or down?


----------

